# Looking for top epic trailer music!



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys! I decided that I want to analyse, study & reconstruct some trailer music (for me to further enhance my skills) during the Christmas break. A few years ago I did this with tracks by Hans Zimmer, John Barry, Alan Silvestri and Alexandre Desplat. I found that it helped me a lot.

Anyway, since I do produce a lot of epic trailers for my royalty-free stock sites (rather then films) I thought this time I would like to look at successful trailer producers. Problem is: I don't know many. In fact I only really know Two Steps from Hell and have one album called "Archangel".

So my question is: which albums/artists would you recommend which you would call the top guns of trailer music? Ideally midi mockups (not Orchestra) and available on iTunes.

Which other album of Two Steps from Hell would you recommend and does someone know whether their music are midi mockups or real Orchestra? To my shame, I can't be sure.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 16, 2015)

Depends what kind of style you're after.

TSFH, Audiomachine and Immediate Music for more orchestral-oriented trailer music.
I guess audiomachine is mostly live orchestra.

For hybrid stuff:
Really Slow Motion Music
Phantom Power Music
Position Music
Future Heroes (Max Cameron)
E.S Posthumus (bit more oldschool, organic and again - live orchestra i think)

There's a bunch of new ones aswell, but i don't really listen much to trailer music these days.
I try to learn from the good old masters (which i bet most of these successful trailer composers did) and apply it to my own compositions - which includes trailer music.

If you're really looking for new trailer music, just look up trailer music mixes on youtube. There's some channels dedicated to that.


----------



## Lex (Dec 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/user/addict0movieDOTcom/videos


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 17, 2015)

TSFH - Skyworld - definitely listen to this

Audiomachine and Immediate Music were mentioned


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. Audiomachine and Immediate Music sound great. Downloading now.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, I'm studying trailer music too. Check out Heavy Melody Trailers for more hybrid sound design type stuff (the same guys behind Heavyocity) Their album God Machine is available to the public, and is still getting loads of placements.
Also check out Twelve Titans for more of an epic vibe, they have a fantastic album out on iTunes.
The following track is one of my current favourites, massive goosebumps factor when the big choir comes in!!!!! :

Also check out Superhuman Trailers, some great tracks from them!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2015)

Yup, sounds great indeed. Will check it out on iTunes! Thanks.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2015)

That video. Do you know whether this is a midi mockup or both Orchestral/Choir plus midi?


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Dec 17, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> That video. Do you know whether this is a midi mockup or both Orchestral/Choir plus midi?


Not sure, amazing sound and production especially the choir. The composer behind Twelve Titans is a guy called David Travis Edwards, who also works through Fringe Element. I think from what I've read he uses some live recordings so probably a mix of live and midi. His stuff is mixed and mastered by Greg Townley at The Farm.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah, the quality is just amazing, almost intimidating in terms of HOW can I ever do this?  The quality in this genre is going up all the times.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Dec 17, 2015)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Yeah, the quality is just amazing, almost intimidating in terms of HOW can I ever do this?  The quality in this genre is going up all the times.


I know, I'm working very hard trying to get something that sounds like this, but I'm nowhere near as yet.
A lot of people on here sneer at this genre, and try to make out how easy it is, because it doesn't sound like Stravinsky or Mahler or John Williams. No it doesn't, it sounds much better! LOL! ( I'll wait to get flamed!  )
And yes the quality at the top end of the genre is going up thats for sure!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 17, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> A lot of people on here sneer at this genre, and try to make out how easy it is, because it doesn't sound like Stravinsky or Mahler or John Williams. No it doesn't, it sounds much better! LOL! ( I'll wait to get flamed!  )



No flaming. You're entitled to your wrong opinion.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> I know, I'm working very hard trying to get something that sounds like this, but I'm nowhere near as yet.
> A lot of people on here sneer at this genre, and try to make out how easy it is, because it doesn't sound like Stravinsky or Mahler or John Williams. No it doesn't, it sounds much better! LOL! ( I'll wait to get flamed!  )
> And yes the quality at the top end of the genre is going up thats for sure!



Well, not me. I love this genre. Whether its easy to do or not depends where you are coming from. For people like me, who did not receive any musical education, it will always be harder then for someone who got a decent musical education. But either way can get you anywhere. Like you said, you just have to work hard and keep working hard.


----------

